# Heizwiderstand: Wieviel Ampere zieht einer Phase?



## Moroso (24 Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine Einschraubheizung mit 3 Heizwiderstände a 4 kW.  (zusammen 12 kW)
Anschluss mit 400 V L1,L2,L3  in Stern (Eine Seite der Heizwiderstände werden gebrückt)
Nun wäre es ja einfach für ein Phase zu rechen 4 kW (4000Watt / 400 V = 10A)
Stimmt das?
Es laufen ja über eine Phase eigentlich jeweils 2 Heizwiderstände. 
Gibt es da ein Formel!? 
Oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?

Danke für eine Erklärung im Voraus!
Moroso


----------



## rheumakay (24 Januar 2012)

Guten morgen.
Azubi 1.Lehrjahr??
Schau mal in dein Tabellenbuch ->Sternschaltung symmetrische Belastung
als Tip: 400V stimmt schon mal nicht.

falls kein Buch zur Hand...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sternschaltung


----------



## Aventinus (24 Januar 2012)

P=1,73*U*I*cos(Phi)

Den cos(Phi) von ohmschen Widerständen hab ich leider nicht im Kopf , der Rest sollte klar sein


----------



## rheumakay (24 Januar 2012)

..das sollte er doch selber raus bekommen!!


----------



## Moroso (24 Januar 2012)

@BVB 
Ist schon gut wenn man so was weis, aber auch scheisse wenn man einen Schmierbauch hat und nix zu pudern kriegt, oder?


----------



## rheumakay (24 Januar 2012)

wie schon so viele hier geschrieben haben...
Lösungen dir direkt vor die Nase zu setzen ist einfach.
Das Forum sollte u.a. dafür da sein, dir eine Hilfestellung zu geben um selber auf die Lösung zu kommen.


----------



## Drucky89 (24 Januar 2012)

Moroso schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Einschraubheizung mit 3 Heizwiderstände a 4 kW.  (zusammen 12 kW)
> Anschluss mit 400 V L1,L2,L3  in Stern (Eine Seite der Heizwiderstände werden gebrückt)
> Nun wäre es ja einfach für ein Phase zu rechen 4 kW (4000Watt / 400 V = 10A)
> Stimmt das?



Die Effektivspannung zwischen Phase (L1, L2, und L3) und Neutralleiter (Sternpunkt) beträgt jeweils 230V. Nur zwischen 2 Phasen (also L1-L2 oder L1-L3 oder L2-L3) beträgt die Spannung (ca.) 400V (Verkettungsfaktor * Effektivspannung = SQRT(3)*230V). Um den Gesamtstrom auszurechnen, kannst Du also einfach Iges.=Pges./230V rechnen, also Gesamtstrom etwa 52 A.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
das ist aber nicht der Strom auf einem Außenleiter


MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Januar 2012)

... und auch nicht der Strom im Neutral-Leiter ...

@Drucky:
Ich würde deine Antwort hier als extrem irreführend bezeichnen ...


----------



## Drucky89 (24 Januar 2012)

Jeder Strangstrom beträgt hier etwa 17,4A (4kW/230V). Die Summe der 3 Strangströme beträgt ca. 52A. Das Ganze gilt bei symmetrischer ohmscher Last (Heizwiderstände)! Der Neutralleiter muss hier nicht angeschlossen werden, da die Stromsumme im Neutralpunkt Null ist. Dennoch beträgt der Spannungsabfall über einem Heizwiderstand 230V und damit kann gerechnet werden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Jeder Strangstrom beträgt hier etwa 17,4A (4kW/230V). Die Summe der 3 Strangströme beträgt ca. 52A...  ... Dennoch beträgt der *Spannungsabfall* über einem Heizwiderstand 230V und damit kann gerechnet werden.



Die Erklärung ist auf jeden fall für die Tonne..   :sm11:


----------



## Commander_Titte (24 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Jeder Strangstrom beträgt hier etwa 17,4A (4kW/230V). Die Summe der 3 Strangströme beträgt ca. 52A. Das Ganze gilt bei symmetrischer ohmscher Last (Heizwiderstände)! Der Neutralleiter muss hier nicht angeschlossen werden, da die Stromsumme im Neutralpunkt Null ist. Dennoch beträgt der Spannungsabfall über einem Heizwiderstand 230V und damit kann gerechnet werden.



Den Neutralleiter würde ich aber auf jeden angeschlossen, um unerwartete Nullpunktverschiebung zu vermeiden falls ein Heizstab durchbrennt. 

MFG
Christoph


----------



## Drucky89 (24 Januar 2012)

Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Den Neutralleiter würde ich aber auf jeden angeschlossen, um unerwartete Nullpunktverschiebung zu vermeiden falls ein Heizstab durchbrennt.



Ich denke die Aufgabe des Fragestellers bezieht sich auf eine Schulaufgabe und nicht auf eine praktische Anwendung.


----------



## Drucky89 (24 Januar 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist auf jeden fall für die Tonne..   :sm11:



Was ist nicht verständlich?


----------



## Commander_Titte (24 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Aufgabe des Fragestellers bezieht sich auf eine Schulaufgabe und nicht auf eine praktische Anwendung.



Das mag nartürlich sein, aber es wurde bei uns damals in der Ausbildung immer wieder gesagt, auf der Meisterschule war es genauso. So kann man das auch in der Theorie immer wieder verinnerlichen.


----------



## Rudi (24 Januar 2012)

Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Das mag nartürlich sein, aber es wurde bei uns damals in der Ausbildung immer wieder gesagt, auf der Meisterschule war es genauso. So kann man das auch in der Theorie immer wieder verinnerlichen.



Muß ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Was ist nicht verständlich?



Das folgende ist (denke ich) der Stein des Anstosses :


Drucky89 schrieb:


> Jeder Strangstrom beträgt hier etwa 17,4A (4kW/230V). Die Summe der 3 Strangströme beträgt ca. 52A.


... denn es fliessen ja nie mehr als die 17,4A (ich habe es jetzt nicht nachgerechnet) wegen der Verschiebung der 3 Phasen zueinander.
Ich würde hier vielleicht doch mal die 3 Phasen als Diagramm aufzeichnen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Drucky89 (25 Januar 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... denn es fliessen ja nie mehr als die 17,4A (ich habe es jetzt nicht nachgerechnet) wegen der Verschiebung der 3 Phasen zueinander.


Der Strangstrom von 17,4A ist ja bereits der quadratische Mittelwert (RMS oder Effektivwert) und daher zeitunabhängig (phasenverschiebungsunabhängig). Es fließen je Strang (Phase) die 17,4A als quadratischer Mittelwert. Der Effektivwert hat die gleiche Wirkung, wie ein gleichgroßer Gleichstrom. Daher kann auch die Summe der drei Strangströme (52A) zu jedem Zeitpunkt (bzw. zu jeder Phasenlage) gebildet werden.


----------



## Rudi (25 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Der Strangstrom von 17,4A ist ja bereits der quadratische Mittelwert (RMS oder Effektivwert) und daher zeitunabhängig (phasenverschiebungsunabhängig). Es fließen je Strang (Phase) die 17,4A als quadratischer Mittelwert. Der Effektivwert hat die gleiche Wirkung, wie ein gleichgroßer Gleichstrom. Daher kann auch die Summe der drei Strangströme (52A) zu jedem Zeitpunkt (bzw. zu jeder Phasenlage) gebildet werden.



Und wo willst Du Deine 52 A messen, bzw. zu was soll diese Summe gut sein ?


----------



## Rudi (25 Januar 2012)

Du meinst das rein mathematisch. 3x die 17,4 sind rund 52A ! Aber für was soll das gut sein ?


----------



## Verpolt (25 Januar 2012)

4KW * 3 Stäbe = ~52A  zusammen  -- 52*230V = ~12KW

4KW    1 Stab = 17,4 A                 -- 17,4A*230V = 4 KW

Egal wie mans dreht, die Dinger kosten Geld :?


----------



## Drucky89 (25 Januar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und wo willst Du Deine 52 A messen, bzw. zu was soll diese Summe gut sein ?


Nochmal: Die Strangströme von 17,4A fließen je Strang. Die Summe ergibt sich (mit Einzelmessungen) aus den Strangströmen (im 3-Phasensystem natürlich nicht mit einem Messgerät). Die Stromsumme wäre aber z.B. für die Dimensionierung der Generatorleistung entscheidend. Wenn z.B. ein Gleichstromgenerator die 12kW Heizleistung erbringen soll, dann muss er 52A Gleichstrom bei 230V Gleichspannung liefern. Diese Gleichspannung müsste dann in eine leistungsäquivalente 3-Phasen-Wechselspannung (mittels Wechselrichter) überführt werden.


----------



## Aventinus (25 Januar 2012)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Strangströme von 17,4A fließen je Strang. Die Summe ergibt sich (mit Einzelmessungen) aus den Strangströmen (im 3-Phasensystem natürlich nicht mit einem Messgerät). Die Stromsumme wäre aber z.B. für die Dimensionierung der Generatorleistung entscheidend. Wenn z.B. ein Gleichstromgenerator die 12kW Heizleistung erbringen soll, dann muss er 52A Gleichstrom bei 230V Gleichspannung liefern. Diese Gleichspannung müsste dann in eine leistungsäquivalente 3-Phasen-Wechselspannung (mittels Wechselrichter) überführt werden.



In diesem Fall würde ich die Widerstände paralell schalten und mit der Gleichspannung betreiben. Ausser ich möchte einen von mir entwickelten Wechselrichter einem Leistungstest unterziehen. Aber ansonsten sollte es den Heizwiderständen ziemlich egal sein ob sie duch 3AC oder DC zum Glühen gebracht werden.


----------



## Drucky89 (25 Januar 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> In diesem Fall würde ich die Widerstände paralell schalten und mit der Gleichspannung betreiben. Ausser ich möchte einen von mir entwickelten Wechselrichter einem Leistungstest unterziehen. Aber ansonsten sollte es den Heizwiderständen ziemlich egal sein ob sie duch 3AC oder DC zum Glühen gebracht werden.



Der GS-Generator war nur als Beispiel für den Nutzen der Kenntnis des Gesamtstroms gedacht.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (25 Januar 2012)

Meine Güte.. über was für einen Müll wird denn hier diskutiert?? Ich denke, Beitrag #2 und 3 haben alles erklärt..

P.S. Ist ein Heizwendel nicht eine auseinander gezogene Spule?? Ist der Isolierstoff nicht eine Kapazität?? Hat ein Sonnensturm nicht vielleicht sogar Auswirkungen auf die Summe der Außenleiter?? Wie rum müssen sich die Windkrafträder drehen um dem entgegen zu wirken??  


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Rudi (25 Januar 2012)

Ist dir das Bier ausgegangen das Du so nervös bist ? Ich denke hier müssen alle etwas Härter im Nehmen sein.


----------



## Drucky89 (25 Januar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke hier müssen alle etwas Härter im Nehmen sein.



Bravo. So sehe ich das auch.


----------

